# 2011 Nissan Quest Minivan Pictures Revealed Ahead of LA Auto Show Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has just leaked photos of the new 2011 Quest minivan via Twitter, and its a radical departure from the previous generations derivative minivan styling.

Based on the Asian market Elgrand luxury minivan, the new Quest is expected to be powered by the VQ37VHR, and widened by 5 inches for better visual symmetry. The version sold in Japan and Hong Kong needs a narrower track to negotiate the ultra-tight streets and parking spots present in those small nations. Inside, the interior looks luxurious and almost Infiniti-like, hopefully a carryover from the premium-positioned Elgrands, which retail for over $60,000 in Hong Kong.

The quest is expected to be in dealerships in early 2011 after its debut at the LA Auto Show in November.

More: *2011 Nissan Quest Minivan Pictures Revealed Ahead of LA Auto Show Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------

